# Powered toilet seats



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Seems to be getting more and more popular.

If someone wants to add this are you guys pushing dedicated circuits ? 

They run about 6 amps and require GFCI protection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Why can't you use the GFCI circuit already in the room?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> Why can't you use the GFCI circuit already in the room?




I don’t know. 

I have a situation where the client has 3 bathrooms on a shared 20A GFCI circuit for the receptacles only. They want a power toilet seat in all 3 bathrooms 

At 6 amp each it would make sense to use another 20A circuit for all 3 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Some are heated, some are not. At 6 amps, yours was heated.
Some have the outlet on the left, some have the outlet on the right.
Best to get the make & model and look it up or have the actual seat.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

6 amps to raise a toilet seat?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I've never even heard of a powered toilet seat.


Now I'm scared of what google is going to show me when I search for it....great....


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I think it's a heater.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Cow said:


> I've never even heard of a powered toilet seat.
> 
> 
> Now I'm scared of what google is going to show me when I search for it....great....


They look like something you would expect to find in a nursing home. I have two types of customers who have a need for these things. Type 1 is Japanese who are from Japan, not Japanese who are from Hawaii. Japanese who are from Japan are so meticulous about everything being clean , clean , and more clean. 
Domo Arigato, Mister Roboto.

Type 2 is old people or ------ much much worse-------- insanely obese people----- who cannot reach around to clean up as it were.... Disgusting. Useless eaters.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Cow said:


> I've never even heard of a powered toilet seat.
> 
> 
> Now I'm scared of what google is going to show me when I search for it....great....





MikeFL said:


> I think it's a heater.


I thought about it for a minute and I am not going to google this. You have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

It's a Bidet seat. The reason for 6 amps is, some have heated water.
Depending on the model, there are plenty of options. Some open & close the lid automatically. Some come with a remote, some are programmable. 
You can program it for the water temp., area of spray, men, women, etc.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

3DDesign said:


> It's a Bidet seat. The reason for 6 amps is, some have heated water.
> Depending on the model, there are plenty of options. Some open & close the lid automatically. Some come with a remote, some are programmable.
> You can program it for the water temp., area of spray, men, women, etc.


Again I am drawing a line in the sand, today: 

If I ever have to program a device to spray down your dirty junk just so, 

I am quitting this and opening a bed and breakfast or dog groomer shop or manicure shop.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MikeFL said:


> Why can't you use the GFCI circuit already in the room?


A powered toilet seat, a hair dryer and a curling iron will stress even a Stab Lok Never Trip.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> I think it's a heater.


And they power open up/close and have a uv light along with heat.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Again I am drawing a line in the sand, today:
> 
> If I ever have to program a device to spray down your dirty junk just so,
> 
> I am quitting this and opening a bed and breakfast or dog groomer shop or manicure shop.


LOL....it is a pretty common item in the shore houses I used to work on.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I don’t know.
> 
> I have a situation where the client has 3 bathrooms on a shared 20A GFCI circuit for the receptacles only. They want a power toilet seat in all 3 bathrooms
> 
> ...


A new 20 amp circuit would be the way to go if you are doing all 3 toilets.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> A new 20 amp circuit would be the way to go if you are doing all 3 toilets.


I would go 2 X 15.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I would go 2 X 15.


Overkill.

If 6 amps is max one circuit should be more than adequate, the chance of using all 3 at the same time is slime to none.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

3DDesign said:


> It's a Bidet seat. The reason for 6 amps is, some have heated water.
> Depending on the model, there are plenty of options. Some open & close the lid automatically. Some come with a remote, some are programmable.
> You can program it for the water temp., area of spray, men, women, etc.


 @3DDesign. This what I was going to ask about. When I installed the new bathroom I planned to run hot and cold water to the toilet area and get a bidet. No electricity needed.

That did not happen. Do you install these and where should I start looking. 

I do have a 120 volt receptacle under the toilet tank for a future heated seat.

TIA


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Overkill.
> 
> If 6 amps is max one circuit should be more than adequate, the chance of using all 3 at the same time is slime to none.



That's what I was thinking when I posted the post, but reconsidering, that seat is going to power up as a function of ambient temperature in the room. I don't think there's a pressure switch on it because that would mean you're sitting on a cold seat and would have to wait for it to warm up.


So would a chica have the seat warmer on, a curling iron plugged in and a blow dryer running all at the same time? Absolutely.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Overkill.
> 
> If 6 amps is max one circuit should be more than adequate, the chance of using all 3 at the same time is slime to none.


And it's even slimmer than that, I think they'd all need to be drawing 6A for a minute or so to trip.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> That's what I was thinking when I posted the post, but reconsidering, that seat is going to power up as a function of ambient temperature in the room. I don't think there's a pressure switch on it because that would mean you're sitting on a cold seat and would have to wait for it to warm up.
> 
> 
> So would a chica have the seat warmer on, a curling iron plugged in and a blow dryer running all at the same time? Absolutely.


My comment of one 20amp circuit is only in the case of the OPs question.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Overkill.
> 
> If 6 amps is max one circuit should be more than adequate, the chance of using all 3 at the same time is slime to none.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


>



LOL!

Just noticed that, must have been auto-incorrect.


----------



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

Ive put a circuit in for one of these for a very elderly woman who lived with her daughter.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

John Valdes said:


> @3DDesign. This what I was going to ask about. When I installed the new bathroom I planned to run hot and cold water to the toilet area and get a bidet. No electricity needed.
> 
> That did not happen. Do you install these and where should I start looking.
> 
> ...


I do not install them, the plumber does. I've put outlets in for about five and each one was different. I always look at the specs beforehand.
I can't remember any of the names, most were Japanese and Chinese. 
Many reduce the size of the opening in the seat which would seem odd to me. I'm used to an elongated toilet.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Smart toilets are going to take off like smart phones.

These started BIG in the Orient because most Oriental homes are actually not heated... certainly not late at night... the expense would break the budget.

The result: ice-cold tushes when nature _insists_.

Because of obese America, one should look forward to hydraulically powered ejection seats...

Seats that have a digital scale built in...

Seats that are FUPA compensated...

Nether driers... (for southern follicles)

And his and hers entertainment packages... for those that have everything.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This is funny, there was a guy in Chicago, possibly the best phone man of all time, who had a print catalog with all kinds of good low voltage stuff, and some bizzaro items, one of the bizzaro items was a Japanese toilet seat / bidet that I think washed and dried your icky bits, he said they were in half the homes in Japan, *"What are we chopped liver?"*



telsa said:


> Smart toilets are going to take off like smart phones.
> 
> These started BIG in the Orient because most Oriental homes are actually not heated... certainly not late at night... the expense would break the budget.
> 
> ...


----------



## volleyball (Sep 14, 2011)

A lot of comments about your preferences for your nether regions like it was for your house. You might only get to try it once.
Instead of a circuit for the toilets, how about pushing to wire all bathrooms independently? Worth it to any family with primpers who spend lots of time in the bathroom. Maybe even 2 circuits for the most used bathroom.
I don't see anybody drying their hair while curling their hair and doing business at the same time, but I could see sisters sharing a bathroom and doing that,


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> My comment of one 20amp circuit is only in the case of the OPs question.


That’s true. Breaker might trip during the SuperBowl flush, though  .


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Even as I get older, I still don't need powered help to lift a toilet seat.









What I could use though, is a powered booster pump to help get things past the prostate a little quicker. :devil3:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> That’s true. Breaker might trip during the SuperBowl flush, though  .


Naw, oh ye of little faith!


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

telsa said:


> Smart toilets are going to take off like smart phones.
> 
> These started BIG in the Orient because most Oriental homes are actually not heated... certainly not late at night... the expense would break the budget.
> 
> ...



More crap for the IoT gadgets


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

99cents said:


> That’s true. Breaker might trip during the SuperBowl flush, though  .



I had forgot that they had collected 



data for that lol


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll tell you what is really useful. Not an electric toilet. An electric powered windlass. Now those are really great.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Cow said:


> I've never even heard of a powered toilet seat.
> 
> 
> Now I'm scared of what google is going to show me when I search for it....great....


the height of laziness and wimpyness combined.(the seat)
women would like them because men conveniently (forget to put the seat down)

hehehe i leave it up just to piss the old lady off:vs_laugh:

but i have a sign on the wall that says LOOK!


----------



## warrenmanne (Aug 25, 2018)

If these heat water, it will be running at random times like your hor water heater. A lot of these type seats have a reservoir in them that is kept warm, so you can't count on them not all running at the same time. You could be taxing that circuit on a regular basis. And the same goes for the heated seat feature. You'll need to know how the seat you're installing works. 

I do a lot of residential service work in a fancy part of a big city. These toilets are unfortunately becoming a regular thing for me. And just like ceiling fans, customers will go out and buy the cheapest one they can find. The cheaper units all use a reservoir which means the water's being heated at the will of a thermostat, not the customers usage. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

99cents said:


> That’s true. Breaker might trip during the SuperBowl flush, though  .


I am henceforth going to refer to my toilet as the Super Bowl. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

warrenmanne said:


> If these heat water, it will be running at random times like your hor water heater. A lot of these type seats have a reservoir in them that is kept warm, so you can't count on them not all running at the same time. You could be taxing that circuit on a regular basis. And the same goes for the heated seat feature. You'll need to know how the seat you're installing works.
> 
> I do a lot of residential service work in a fancy part of a big city. These toilets are unfortunately becoming a regular thing for me. And just like ceiling fans, customers will go out and buy the cheapest one they can find. The cheaper units all use a reservoir which means the water's being heated at the will of a thermostat, not the customers usage.


Thats what makes a bidet great. No power needed at all. I wish I would have installed one during the renovation.


----------



## warrenmanne (Aug 25, 2018)

John Valdes said:


> Thats what makes a bidet great. No power needed at all. I wish I would have installed one during the renovation.


I donno man, you ever tried finishing up with a warmed power washing? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

To blast what's passed?

Harsh!


----------

